# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  South Florida today

## MartinS

I know the weather still sucks in so many places up North. It's been a little sucky here too....... I was doing a little work on the computer today when I realized that the house was strangly quiet. I went looking for Janine. Guess where I found her? I guess this summer will be a good one.


 M

----------


## Purplejeep

Go ahead - rub it in!!

----------


## bto

Good for Janine!  I wish we were in Sarasota right now...it's gotta be better than STL....cold, damp and dreary today. 

PJ....did I miss that you have moved?

Have fun M &amp; J!  Send some sun up our way.

----------

